# Hall of Shame?



## creekrocket (Feb 1, 2011)

Have any of yall read the article about the guy getting busted gigging the bass in the new GON issue? I was wondering if it was anywhere on the enternet? Thanks


----------



## K-DAWG XB 2003 (Feb 14, 2011)

Where did it happen? Was it in Camden county?


----------



## skiff23 (Feb 14, 2011)

I read it. It was down near St Mary's. He had already been caught and convicted in FLA . It was one the law should have made a bigger example of.


----------



## K-DAWG XB 2003 (Feb 14, 2011)

What month was it in?


----------



## Ga Waters (Feb 14, 2011)

what I want to know is how he got that close to that many redfish with a 10' gig!


----------



## skiff23 (Feb 14, 2011)

Last Month . Evedently he was good at it because he had been caught in Fla and was selling the fish.


----------



## K-DAWG XB 2003 (Feb 15, 2011)

Redfish are very easy to gig. They arent hard to see and they arent real shy at night. I have seen them while flounder gigging. You can reach down with the gig and push them out of the way. Its very tempting.


----------



## G Duck (Feb 15, 2011)

Ditto.  K Dawg. They just sit there. You sometimes have to tap them to make them move.


----------



## Ga Waters (Feb 15, 2011)

thanks. I did not know that. Only been flounder giging once or twice.


----------



## G Duck (Feb 15, 2011)

Sheephead also,are about as tame as redfish under the light.


----------



## creekrocket (Feb 15, 2011)

Its getting about that time G Duck...


----------



## G Duck (Feb 15, 2011)

Yep, but Im waiting to get after the TTail. Have to come back and give it another try.


----------



## FOD (Feb 16, 2011)

So how about a gigging thread?


----------



## G Duck (Feb 16, 2011)

Ga Waters said:


> thanks. I did not know that. Only been flounder giging once or twice.



You ought to go more, you live in one of the best areas!
pretty fun time.


----------



## Magowah (Feb 16, 2011)

they caught a guy shooting bass on the bed at night with a bow in pickensville al a few years back.  should be a hanging offense


----------



## creekrocket (Feb 17, 2011)

Here are a couple from last year...


----------



## erock (Feb 21, 2011)

I finally got to read the article last night. This guy had something like 56 redfish in his boat. He told the officers that the fines in GA arent that bad and it was worth the risk. The judge said "Oh really? We'll see about that."


----------



## FOD (Feb 21, 2011)

Yeah,I wonder why we catch so much flack for gigging???


----------

